# Stubborn VOB file



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I have a large single VOB file on hardrive that will play perfectly on windoze or linux, sound and all. 

I cannot for life of me burn it to dvd via any authoring program I have found, nor converter program, nor with growisofs under linux which should be able to burn a raw vob to playable dvd.

I should say growisofs will burn whole thing to dvd, but dvd is not playable either on computer nor stand alone dvd. I did use one windows program that when I renamed the vob file to mpg extension, did burn part of it (albeit with no sound) onto a dvd and what small part that was burned to the dvd did play both on computer and tv. Anybody have any last ditch suggestions before I write it off as a lost cause?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Anybody have any last ditch suggestions before I write it off as a lost cause?


Evidently is can be done, but vob is a audio/video format similar to mpeg or avi, even though there may not be any video associated with that particular file. But you should still be able to extract the audio. I don't know if there are any free converters out there, but here's a commercial converter that specifically says it can do a vob to wav conversion:

http://www.mymusictools.com/audio_converters_4/audiovideo_to_wav_converter_10771.htm


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nope not worth spending money on. I also found a trial version 15mb windows prog http://www.free-codecs.com/download/ConvertMovie.htm that claims to be able to handle it, but I've tried several "free trial" windows progs with no luck and 15mb is a painful download on dialup. And I am still mystified that growisofs with -Z option couldnt handle it. I have used it before like that with success. I mean I could understand if file were corrupted or something, but it plays perfect off the hardrive using a media player under windows or linux.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

did you try to search with www.dogpile.com? It finds almost any program I need to get the task done.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I've tried several programs, but nearly all the windows programs are shareware and crippled in some way. I think that Movavi Video Converter may work, but trial version is crippled to only process 30% of a video file. I tried it and it seemed to convert fine, but wouldnt even do 30%, just the first minute of the video. And I am not going to spend $30 or whatever on it. Oh well not that big of a deal, I will just burn the VOB file as a data file to dvd and maybe someday will run across some software that can handle making it into a playable dvd.





5


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you can find some way to upload it somewhere, I can give it a shot w/my Mac.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Well I thought why not one more time with linux dvdauthor commandline program that comes with Puppy before just burning file to dvd. I had tried several times before with dvdauthor and it would do nothing then pop up message claiming it had successfully authored a dvd. Go look and the directory is empty. Well surprise, surprise, this time dvdauthor took hold and successfully did what its supposed to do. Burnt it to dvd and it plays on computer and in stand alone dvd player. 

Yippee, except I can claim no credit as I have no idea why it worked this time and not before. I didnt do anything different.

By way thanks for the offer Kung. Though this file would have been too large to be practical to upload it via dialup connection. It takes me 3 or 4 days just to download say a knoppix iso and that is only 600mb or so. This was over 3gb.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet - yeah, I've had that happen to me before, where I 'fixed' it and had no clue how.


----------

